# Newbie Question



## 34sweetness (Jan 10, 2006)

Okay, please forgive me if this has been asked a hundred times, but… I would like to get into the RC hobby. I have no idea what to do or where to start. I have surfed the internet like crazy, reading everything I possibly can, and have searched through forum after forum. Yes, there are newbie questions that have been asked and answered, but after reading all of those posts I am still questioning just what I should do. 

So, here it is again…
What would be the best kit to purchase to start things off?
I know I want to start with electric, and I want to build from parts (not a RTR car).

So, what do I need?
Do I have to get the motor and the controller and the ESC of MSC (or whatever that is), etc. etc. all separately, or is there a “total” or “all inclusive” kit that I can get that would have everything I need and still be able to build my own car? Which ones are the best for beginners and how much money will I spend to get started? (I was hoping to stay under $200-$300??? Or less if I can??? Around $150 would be great is possible!)

Your help would be very much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, first off, what part of the hobby do you want to get into? Are you looking to bash in the back yard with your buddies, or you thinking about racing?

Tell us what you want from the hobby first, then we can tell you more. With both cases, you won't get into for under $300.

Jerry


----------



## 34sweetness (Jan 10, 2006)

I am probably just wanting to start out bashing the backyard, and racing around the street in the front yard. So I am probably looking at either a buggy or a truck for starters.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, if you are out to bash in the yard, there is alot to pick from then. If you want the best buggy or truck, then go with Losi or Team Associated. Parts are very easy to find at you local hobby store, or via the internet. Yes, most of what Losi or Associated puts out, is really for racing, but you will have a mean machine. Also, is you buy a "race" car/truck and want to start racing, you will all ready have your foot in the door.

As far as you radio goes, look around. There are great radios out there, but some will have features that you will never use. Also, find one that you like the feel of.

For a charger, anything will work. Novak makes some of the best. Competition Electronics makes the Pitbull 2, once again, is really for racing, but will last the test of time for bashing. It is best that you find good quailty stuff, then buy something that will brake down or wear out after a year or so.

Jerry


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

If you didn't want to build your own... The Duratrax vehicles are pretty good starters... but then Losi and Associted are higher quality and are avalible to build.

As for chargers... I think the best value in chargers is the Duratrax ICE... It's not the cheapest, or the most expensive, but it does have the best mix of price vs. features.

Then you haven't even gotten into Speed controls and/or motors... My personal opinon would be to go brushless right from the start if you can afford it. It's a little more expensive then the cheapest brushed motor/ESC setups, but in the long run the brushless should easily pay for itself in less maintaince. The Novak SS 4300 or 5800 system brushless would be a good start in brushless power.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Oh, by the way... in my opnion you've found the best source for RC info on the internet... HobbyTalk... So your already off to a good start...

If you haven't seen towerhobbies.com yet, you should check it out... the largest on-line RC/Hobby catalog you'll find. They have very detailed descriptions and photos of nearly every product you'll need... You may very well want to buy at a local shop, so you can get local support for your new hobby... but TowerHobbies is a exclent source to see what's available and also what it's lowest price is likely to be. Well maybe not the exact lowest, but Tower Hobbies is pretty close to the lowest, and if your local hobby shop will come close to their prices then they are doing very good.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Losi and Associated do make RTR's. That can be upgraded to very respectable and competitive racers when your ready. The cost of the upgrades can exceed what you would spend on a kit though. I've been down that road.
Dyno's right about the Duratrax ICE. I just bought one and it will handle most anything. It does require a DC power source though.
Same goes for the Brushless setup :thumbsup: .

Scott


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I really dont know what you are looking for but if you are looking for an on-road car I would go with the pro 4, it has proven its self of being a very competitive. If you have the money to spend i would go with a xray, xray always has top of the line cars. If you want off-road, from what I see I would go with the losi. Now about an RTR over a kit, GET THE KIT you will learn how the car works and it will make it easiler over time if you have to fix something on your car.

CD


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

chargers hands down would be the Duratrax Ice for the price the only bad thing is getting a power supply.

CD


----------

